# Oil Leak



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Just hit 45k Went to change the oil and noticed it was pretty wet with oil, but not enough that it was dripping all over the garage floor, Looks like its on the front side of the engine mid way up by the oil pan and exhaust manifold coming down. Any body else run into anything similar. I was running out of daylight and could not really see from the top nor the bottom any culprits. 

Thanks RS


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very likely the valve cover gasket. I think these ECO TECH engines have a lot of problems with that. I'm getting ready to change it again on my daughters Aveo. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Just hit 45k Went to change the oil and noticed it was pretty wet with oil, but not enough that it was dripping all over the garage floor, Looks like its on the front side of the engine mid way up by the oil pan and exhaust manifold coming down. Any body else run into anything similar. I was running out of daylight and could not really see from the top nor the bottom any culprits.
> 
> Thanks RS


So far you are the first Diesel operator that has posted any oil leakage so, no, can't give any clues.

Rob


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks I'll try to snap a few pictures, Heading to the dealer on Tuesday hopefully they can find the leak, Will see how good GM Major guard is.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Another diesel member had a leak develop at their valve cover gasket. 

It was repaired under warranty.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here it is:



dieselbrnr said:


> ...a leaking head gasket that fill the engine compartment with a diesel laden mist. The inside of the vehicle also.





dieselbrnr said:


> It is right behind the dip stick on the cam cover perhaps? Left an oily sooty deposit and it fills the engine compartment and passenger area with a diesel laden vapor. At the dealer now.





dieselbrnr said:


> Turned out it was a valve cover gasket leak on mine just picked it up.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds very similar to mine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I recall correctly you were the first on the forum to take possession of a diesel. So while you may not have the most mileage, you may have the longest in-service date.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe so, I remember being one of the first. I think we picked it up in June of 13


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

8 months before me


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Just hit 45k Went to change the oil and noticed it was pretty wet with oil, but not enough that it was dripping all over the garage floor, Looks like its on the front side of the engine mid way up by the oil pan and exhaust manifold coming down. Any body else run into anything similar. I was running out of daylight and could not really see from the top nor the bottom any culprits.
> 
> Thanks RS


I just did an oil change this weekend on mine with 87K miles. Never any signs of oil leakage.



rescueswimmer said:


> I believe so, I remember being one of the first. I think we picked it up in June of 13


IIRC, I got mine on the last day of May 2013. Don't quote me on that though, I am not near the paperwork.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

Did a search and came up with this thread.

Got my oil changed on my '11 ECO (1.4L) a week ago, and the guy said he sees where oil has leaked from the pan area. According to the oil change people, it isn't like it's dripping all over the place, but it's at least oozing. I haven't crawled under the car yet to see it for myself (been busy and it's a bit nippy outside), but plan to.

I don't seem to see a big group of people with this issue (though there are a few). Am I right that this is mostly isolated and far from rampant?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

rand49er said:


> Did a search and came up with this thread.
> 
> Got my oil changed on my '11 ECO (1.4L) a week ago, and the guy said he sees where oil has leaked from the pan area. According to the oil change people, it isn't like it's dripping all over the place, but it's at least oozing. I haven't crawled under the car yet to see it for myself (been busy and it's a bit nippy outside), but plan to.
> 
> I don't seem to see a big group of people with this issue (though there are a few). Am I right that this is mostly isolated and far from rampant?


you have a gas engine.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

boraz said:


> you have a gas engine.


Yes. The 1.4L I4 turbo uses gasoline.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rand49er said:


> Did a search and came up with this thread.
> 
> Got my oil changed on my '11 ECO (1.4L) a week ago, and the guy said he sees where oil has leaked from the pan area. According to the oil change people, it isn't like it's dripping all over the place, but it's at least oozing. I haven't crawled under the car yet to see it for myself (been busy and it's a bit nippy outside), but plan to.
> 
> I don't seem to see a big group of people with this issue (though there are a few). Am I right that this is mostly isolated and far from rampant?





boraz said:


> you have a gas engine.





rand49er said:


> Yes. The 1.4L I4 turbo uses gasoline.


While all cars that use oil for engine lubrication can spring oil leaks, this thread is specific to trying to find the source of an oil leak in a Cruze Clean Diesel.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> you have a gas engine.





rand49er said:


> Yes. The 1.4L I4 turbo uses gasoline.


I think what he was getting at is this thread is in the Diesel section and the ECO has a gas engine. It might be wise to check out the 1.4 section of the forum for information on your problem.


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

Whoa! Didn't realize that. Sorry.


(I'd much prefer to have a Diesel, actually, but I'll move over to the other section. Thanks.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ag really needs to design a better interface for the handheld devices. I've never seen it, but from what I understand users can't tell what forum they are in. Can anybody confirm or deny this? Sorry for the thread hijack, but this is far from the first time a gasser has posted in the diesel forum, about a gas engine problem, on a diesel specific thread.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> ag really needs to design a better interface for the handheld devices. I've never seen it, but from what I understand users can't tell what forum they are in. Can anybody confirm or deny this? Sorry for the thread hijack, but this is far from the first time a gasser has posted in the diesel forum, about a gas engine problem, on a diesel specific thread.


If you're using the "Browse" method of viewing the forums in the Android App, the forum title is at the top of the page, plus you clicked on it to get in there. 

If you're viewing "Unread" or "Participated" threads, the forum in which the thread exists is listed in the gray bar a the bottom of each thread box. 

If you search for a keyword, the same gray bar appears at the bottom of each thread box in the search results. 

I can't say much about other app platforms, but that's what I see in the Android app.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> I've never seen it, but from what I understand users can't tell what forum they are in. Can anybody confirm or deny this? Sorry for the thread hijack, but this is far from the first time a gasser has posted in the diesel forum, about a gas engine problem, on a diesel specific thread.



Using the PC I have to double check the topic location every single time because I even have missed the diesel part a few times. Since the diesel specific topics are important, it seems a simple fix would be to add a large print DIESEL at the beginning of the topic title on every single diesel post. That way when browsing new posts under what's new or the main page recent threads it would be obvious to everyone its a diesel section thread. 

I only used the app once(didn't like it), but assume adding the same large print DIESEL to the topic title would work well there too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> ag really needs to design a better interface for the handheld devices. I've never seen it, but from what I understand users can't tell what forum they are in. Can anybody confirm or deny this? Sorry for the thread hijack, but this is far from the first time a gasser has posted in the diesel forum, about a gas engine problem, on a diesel specific thread.


I've learned to check the address bar. It tells you the forum name.


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

Had Fog lights installed at a local shop. He told me I have a oil leak. I'm taking it in Monday morning to get it fixed. We'll see what they say. 2014 Diesel here.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Paudarco said:


> Had Fog lights installed at a local shop. He told me I have a oil leak. I'm taking it in Monday morning to get it fixed. We'll see what they say. 2014 Diesel here.


Im betting you don't and that it's a mess from a sloppy oil filter change.....


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope it's not either. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeap I have a oil leak. Gasket is bad and they have to replace a bold. Under warranty. Only have 14k miles on her. I'll get her back Thursday as they need to order the parts. I'm in a 2015 Cruze. Not liking the gas engine. I really like the power the diesel has. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Paudarco said:


> Yeap I have a oil leak. Gasket is bad and they have to replace a bold. Under warranty. Only have 14k miles on her. I'll get her back Thursday as they need to order the parts. I'm in a 2015 Cruze. Not liking the gas engine. I really like the power the diesel has.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sorry to hear! Hope it's just a minor hiccup in a long road of happy ownership!


----------



## Paudarco (Mar 10, 2014)

Me too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Paudarco said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think there have been one or two others on the forum that had some sort of oil leak. The good news is there really don't seem to be any very widespread problems with the diesels.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Bought 2014 CTD last month, carfax showed oil pan gasket replaced.


----------

